# IBS is changing



## linda48846 (Nov 5, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I have had IBS-D for years. Lotronex was my miracle. Since being off Lotronex I began taking Caltrate 600 three times per day. Within the past month, my stress at work has increased dramatically. Instead of having diarrhea, I have experienced more anxiety attacks. I begin crying and then hyperventing. It is so embarrasing!My doctor put me on Xanax back in Feb. of this year, when I experienced my first anxiety attack.Is it possible that my diarrhea has subsided because I am now venting my anxiety through the crying and hyperventing?I just find that it seems to effect me psychologically rather that physically lately.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im sorry, i don't really know. But hopefully i am bumping this back up so others can read it and help!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

linda48846, the whole picture of IBS that brings about attacks is very complicated really and its hard to know on a day to day week to week basis what is causing them certainly stress and anxiety can trigger IBS and its in part how you deal with these situations. IBS is both a physical and psychological problem.Have you ever read these? http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/mindbodygu...AETVTWCYSYZSFEQ http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/usnews000403.htm Is the med helping and do you do any kind of relaxtion techniques?


----------

